# Windows 8



## Dave (Jul 3, 2013)

I give up! After suffering with Vista I wanted to get Windows 7 but I waited because Windows 8 was about to come out. I got a new laptop two months ago with Windows 8. Incredibly powerful and loads Windows in seconds. I didn't mind the lack of a Start button and I quite like the apps screen, even if it is a bit pointless without a touch screen, but now I've spent all of today locked out of my desktop - and I now find that it is an incredibly common problem caused by Windows automatic updates and which Microsoft intends to do nothing about.

System Restore and System Refresh make no difference, all you keep getting is a new temporary profile. I was up to number eleven.

You have to hack into your own computer using the command prompt and create a new account in order to fix it. Then copy all your files from the old to the new account (which for me takes about an hour.) If you bought any apps from Microsoft (which I didn't) they expect you to pay for them again because they have no record of who has bought them.

Not only that, but it happens to some people every time there is an update.

I still don't know if I have lost any files and programs and it will be days before my settings are correct.

Absolutely crazy. I wish I'd bought an I Pad.


----------



## HareBrain (Jul 3, 2013)

That sounds ridiculous.

The way things are going, if I had the choice between immortality for myself or for my XP PC, I might opt for the latter.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jul 3, 2013)

I never upgrade anything anymore. If it works, I leave it. 

Oh, and ipads are marvellous. I adore mine. (Sorry, Dave.)


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jul 3, 2013)

I've got Windows 8 running on my PC (I do have a touchscreen for it, but it is not connected at the moment due to lack of room), and my tablet which is touchscreen.

I've had no problem with either and have been really enjoying Windows 8 but...

...as mentioned elsewhere on the forum I have been having problems with the PC and if that turns out to be caused by windows then my opinion could change.

I have turned automatic updating off though, so get to pick and choose what is downloaded and installed.


----------



## Glitch (Jul 3, 2013)

I have Windows 8 on a laptop. Haven't had any issues, other than not being able to find anything. Admittedly haven't used it for over six months in favour of an iPad 

I know Microsoft are re-introducing the start button, but that's only a small issue. I doubt I'll use it properly until they get rid of that stupid metro screen.

For me, the interface of Windows 8 is designed for a tablet. It makes next to no sense on a laptop or desktop


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jul 3, 2013)

Glitch said:


> For me, the interface of Windows 8 is designed for a tablet. It makes next to no sense on a laptop or desktop



Unless the Desktop is touchscreen? 

Before I put the monitor into storage I found windows 8 a lot easier to handle than 7


----------



## Glitch (Jul 3, 2013)

Each person will get something different out of it. My dislike of it is just one opinion. I have found a few things that work better than Windows 7, but overall I felt the UI detracted more than other features benefited.



Perpetual Man said:


> Unless the Desktop is touchscreen?


 
My monitors are more than arms length away. I also work in an office. I don't foresee people reaching up to the monitors when a mouse/keyboard is more convenient. I'm not saying keyboard/mice are the future, but I don't think touch screen monitors are there yet either. A touch panel instead of a keyboard might work, but I don't want to be looking down all day long.


----------



## J Riff (Jul 4, 2013)

Apparently Win8 is designed more for Ipods or pads, or smartass phones... and is generally despised in geekland. 7, on the other hand, seems to be ... okay, and one should stick wit it rather than upgrade for no good reason.
I have 64-bit seven, but am ignoring it amap until XP finally won't cut it anymore. So far it still does everything just fine.
The concept of paying Microslop, or the phone co. here, induces spasms of chortling. My Blechberry ( which I got in exchange for repairs to some guys PC, would never have bought it)gets wireless free and voip works. What else is there?


----------



## HareBrain (Jul 4, 2013)

Glitch said:


> I'm not saying keyboard/mice are the future, but I don't think touch screen monitors are there yet either. A touch panel instead of a keyboard might work, but I don't want to be looking down all day long.



After getting near-RSI from a mouse years ago, I took to using a Wacom graphics tablet. I would never ever go back -- so much faster and more precise, and you can dart all over the screen with ease. Brilliant! I wouldn't fancy using a touchscreen though.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jul 4, 2013)

Glitch said:


> Each person will get something different out of it. My dislike of it is just one opinion. I have found a few things that work better than Windows 7, but overall I felt the UI detracted more than other features benefited.
> 
> 
> 
> My monitors are more than arms length away. I also work in an office. I don't foresee people reaching up to the monitors when a mouse/keyboard is more convenient. I'm not saying keyboard/mice are the future, but I don't think touch screen monitors are there yet either. A touch panel instead of a keyboard might work, but I don't want to be looking down all day long.



I agree really Glitch, you note that the monitor has been put away, because there was only one position I could use it in. Now I have a very ad hoc set up - the PC is running through a TV - and Windows 8 is not as user friendly as it was.


----------



## mosaix (Jul 4, 2013)

Dave said:


> I now find that it is an incredibly common problem caused by Windows automatic updates and which Microsoft intends to do nothing about.



What reason do they give?


----------



## Dave (Jul 4, 2013)

I haven't contacted them directly. I Googled the problem and found several forums with the answer. This one: Windows 8 keeps loading with temporary profile - Microsoft Community is a Microsoft website and has a reply from Microsoft that only partly cures the problem. There follows several replies that do help further but no further replies from Microsoft or comments on the criticisms made.

I have noted that Windows 8.1 does have a Start button, but does not address these issues that result from corrupted automatic updates and multiple user profiles. That fact that you must buy Apps again is totally unreasonable. 

It will be days before I have my laptop set up the way it was before but I'm only using it at home for personal use. As some people note on that forum, this is no way to run a buisness. Downtime costs money, but those companies still running XP have been given notice that support is ending. I think Microsoft is taking customers for granted.


----------



## Glitch (Jul 4, 2013)

From the Microsoft Store



> Apps you get from the Windows Store are yours to install on up to five PCs using your Microsoft account. When you’re signed in to the Store, you can go to Your apps to view and install the apps you own and see which apps are installed on different PCs. If you’ve uninstalled an app, you’ll see it here and can reinstall it if you like.


 
This suggests that you can reinstall the paid apps by connecting the local account to the Microsoft account. I've not tried it, so can't confirm.


----------

